# Mavic Open Pro vs. Velocity Deep V



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Both highly recommended around the interwebs for a clydesdale (me)... Will be laced to 32h Record hubs. I steered away from the Deep V originally thinking they had to be much heavier (because of the deeper cross section) but after some internet research the Open Pro set is only around 200 grams lighter? Anybody have any thoughts or practical experience with either or both of these wheelsets and would like to weigh in? (Yeah, a pun!)

About me... I want to ride long and not worry about equipment... Not totally concerned about weight but if I can get the same/better durability out of lighter gear why not?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

Both are good, I am a "clyde" and never have had an issue with OP's.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

The Open Pro is a great rim. I don't think the deep V gets you anything but more weight. Think about the DT Swiss 465 as well. Very good rim. Better quality than the Open pro and has wear indicators built into the rim.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I went with Velocity Deep Vs after asking the same question on a Clydesdale forum. There were more Clydes suggesting Deep Vs than any other wheel. The OPs are decent enough but some Clydes have had problems with cracks developing at the eyelets on the OPs. DT Swiss is slightly better quality than the Deep Vs but the cost difference was big. I have two different sets of Deep Vs and they are bulletproof. I've never even had to true either set after putting thousands of miles on both sets. I have to agree with youabout the weight of the Deep Vs. They are heavier but not by as much as many people believe. That's the cost of having a stronger more aero wheel. If you look, you'll see a lot of tri bikes running Velocity Deep V rims. That could be explained by the fact that one of Velocity's racing wheelset, the Spartacus Pro, uses Deep V hoops. Here's what Velocity says about the Deep V: 

This rim is the jack-of-all-trades. The deep section creates strength, aerodynamics and durability. Use it for training, racing, commuting, touring, track bikes or anything else you can think of. If you want one rim that can do it all, this is the one.

Also, I've seen more than a handful of racing tandems and fixie riders doing tricks with Velocity Deep Vs without a hitch. Plus you can get them in different colors if you'd like.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i did this same research 1 year ago when looking for rims for my commuter. i went with the OP because many more people recommended it. They dont look as cool as the Deep Vs but they're plenty strong supposedly. I have mine laced 32h-3x. My rear is slightly out of true due to a crash. 

What prices are you getting for each wheelset?


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

From prowheelbuilder.com

Open Pros: $510 and 1788 grams

Deep Vs: $488 and 1958 grams

Pretty much a toss up price wise.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The Deep V or RR585 is definitely better for heavy riders than an Open Pro. You say you are a clydesdale, but how much do you weigh? I also like the DT Swiss TK540 rim.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

RekibTaf said:


> From prowheelbuilder.com
> 
> Open Pros: $510 and 1788 grams
> 
> ...


that is mad expensive for mavic OP's... and heavy as ****


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*What you get from DeepV*



strathconaman said:


> I don't think the deep V gets you anything but more weight.


Actually, the DeepV will build a much stronger wheel. A lot of the 200 extra gm go into rim strength.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

have you had problems with wheels before due to your size?


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually, I've never had problems with wheels... I've ridden Open Pros before, Kysyrium Elites (which have proven to be problematic for some), Aksium, and Campy Neutrons. All without any serious issues... I'm 6'3ish 230#'s. I'm looking for a wheelset that will go forever with minimal maintenance on various roads including some vitamin g/unpaved roads.

The specs (price and weight) above are for complete wheelsets built with 14g Dt swiss spokes, and Record Hubs.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I broke an Open Pro. The rim cracked at every single drive-side spoke. I put 15,000 miles on a Velocity Fusion before the braking surface wore through. I replaced the Fusion with a Deep-V. Either will work for you, but I would recommend a 36-spoke rear wheel for a clyde.

I have almost 2000 miles on my Deep V, and I haven't even had it trued yet.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

RekibTaf said:


> Actually, I've never had problems with wheels... I've ridden Open Pros before, Kysyrium Elites (which have proven to be problematic for some), Aksium, and Campy Neutrons. All without any serious issues... I'm 6'3ish 230#'s. I'm looking for a wheelset that will go forever with minimal maintenance on various roads including some vitamin g/unpaved roads.
> 
> The specs (price and weight) above are for complete wheelsets built with 14g Dt swiss spokes, and Record Hubs.


I would go with 14/15G double butted spokes instead of straight gauge. Double butted spokes will make a better wheel.

For your weight and past experience with wheels Velocity Fusion, Deep-V, and DT Swiss RR465 should be fine. The Open Pro is slightly shallower than the RR465, and is probably not quite as strong.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I am a clyde and I use DeepV's for my commuter wheelset with 36 spokes and superbutted spokes. I have abused these wheels by commuting in the dark (hitting stuff), bunny hopping the stuff I do see, and several PNW winters. So far after around 10K miles, the back wheel has seen a truing wrench once and the front never has. 

I have several wheelsets including sets with Open Pros, Ambrosio Excellights, CPX33, CPX30, and Campy Zondas. I can ride any set with no issues but the ambrosios are a little on the flexy side.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I weigh 260# and have a Fusion rear and Aerohead front laced to DA hubs with 32 spokes. I've had no problems with them. These replaced OP rims that cracked at an eyelet. This combination will save you a few grams over the Deep V's, I'm not sure if you'll notice the difference though.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

260lbs here.

Ultegra hubs + DT double butted spokes + Deep Vs (32-3x) and I've had no issues at all.

I've hit some large bumps/holes, etc. too.


You might also consider running at least some 25mm tires. I personally run 28mm and love them. Heavier for sure, but super plush.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I forgot to mention in my earlier post that I'm 6'3", 215 lbs. Supposedly the Deep Vs are an overkill but I don't believe that there is such a thing. The way I had been breaking spokes on low spoke count wheels left me doing "The Walk of Shame" more times than I'd like to admit. I have a pair Velocity Deep Vs w/ Ultegra hubson my Felt FA and a pair of "pre-built" Deep Vs on my Specialized Allez. If cost is a concern, you can also order a pair of the "pre- built" ones from Velocity. They will have 24 spoke front/ 32 spoke rear with 14 gauge DT Swiss spokes and Velocity hubs. So far, they have been just as durable as my Vs with the Ultegra hubs. BTW, the reason I keep putting "pre-built " in quotes is because eventhough you don't get to choose your spokes and hubs, Velocity builds the wheels after you order them just like a custom build. That's why you might see Deep Vs in bike shops pre-built for fixed gear/single speed applications but you won't see them for road. My "pre-builts" even came with a sticker on the inside of the rim stating the date they were built and the initials of the builder. Only problem is, I believe the Velocity built ones only come with Shimano compatible hubs. It might not help you, but at around $300, it might be what another Clydesdale reading this post needs.


----------

